# Bank slow getting me a replacement 1099



## debodun (May 10, 2018)

I am in the process of obtaining replacement 1099s since, as I previously posted, my tax preparer has not yet filed my tax returns and I may have to proceed on my own. 

I have one outstanding to yet to receive. I actually went in person and dealt with the branch manager. He clicked a few computer keys, then indicated that "It might take some time." I told him another bank with which I have business called the main office, they emailed it to the local branch and they printed it out right there - took 2 minutes. The manager then said "We don't do business that way."

This was 2 weeks ago and I still have not received the form. I paid another visit to the branch. The manager again clicked a few computer keys and said there was no record of the request he made previously. He repeated the process and said the main office might mail it directly to me. Any bets on what will happen?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2018)

Deb,

When are you going to see your tax preparer and get to the bottom of what is going on with your taxes?

What will happen if you both file and the government starts an investigation on why two refund checks are being requested for the same taxpayer.

I really think it would be best if you are upfront and honest, go to your tax preparer, request your file, settle your bill and file on your own or let the man do his job.

Good luck!


----------



## applecruncher (May 10, 2018)

> Any bets on what will happen?​



No, there's no way any of us would know and guessing would be pointless.


----------



## Knight (May 10, 2018)

debodun said:


> I am in the process of obtaining replacement 1099s since, as I previously posted, my tax preparer has not yet filed my tax returns and I may have to proceed on my own.
> 
> I have one outstanding to yet to receive. I actually went in person and dealt with the branch manager. He clicked a few computer keys, then indicated that "It might take some time." I told him another bank with which I have business called the main office, they emailed it to the local branch and they printed it out right there - took 2 minutes. The manager then said "We don't do business that way."
> 
> This was 2 weeks ago and I still have not received the form. I paid another visit to the branch. The manager again clicked a few computer keys and said there was no record of the request he made previously. He repeated the process and said the main office might mail it directly to me. Any bets on what will happen?


And you are paying to have your taxes prepared? 

I like this as a quote from your posts

When you do things right, people won't be sure you've done anything at all.

Between you and the accountant there are no worries about people not being sure if you are doing things right.


----------



## Butterfly (May 10, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> When are you going to see your tax preparer and get to the bottom of what is going on with your taxes?
> 
> ...



I agree.  I would bet that filing two returns might probably trigger an audit, which is a VERY unpleasant process (I've been there).  I agree -- either go get your stuff and do it yourself, or relax and let hm do it.  I don't know why you are still obsessing about this now, as you have an extension, presumably until October.


----------

